# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Zgjedhjet parlamentare në Kosovë më 17 nëntor

## Albo

Se shpejti, me daten 17 nentor do te mbahen zgjedhjet e reja parlamentare ne Kosove. Sic e kemi bere tashme tradite ne Forumin Shqiptar,  ne do te mbajme sondazhin tonë elektoral për te parë se cila parti politike gëzon mbështetjen më të madhe politike nga vetë eletorati i Kosovës.

Si në çdo sondazh, ju bëjmë të qartë se mund të votoni vetëm njëherë për cilën parti politike ju dëshironi. Nuk mund ta ndryshoni dot votën pasi të votoni dhe vota është e fshehtë. Nëse dëshironi që ta bëni votën tuaj publike, jeni të lutur që të bëni një postim në këtë temë ku argumentoni se përse votuat për X parti politike. Ose mund të shprehni mendimin tuaj mbi zgjedhjet dhe ajo që ju prisni prej tyre.

Vota është e lirë, mendimi është i lirë, kështu që nuk ka nevojë të replikoni mendimin dhe votën e njëri-tjetrit.

Albo

----------


## Auroraa

Pershendetje Albo, faleminderit per temen. une do votoj per  Aleanca Kosova e Re - AKR sepse mendoj qe eshte e vetmja qe do beje ndryshime pozitive ne Kosove. Mendoj qe nese kjo parti fiton Kosova do te zhvillohet shume ne nje te ardhme shume  te afert! si ne aspektin ekonomik ,social etj etj..

Uroj qe vertete AKR ti fitoj zgjedhjet...

----------


## RaPSouL

Mendoj se cdokush , ne vecanti anetaret tone nga Kosova duhet te japin komente pasi ata i njohen me mire rethanat e cdo partie , edhe pse sjam Kosovare dhe sme takon qe te votoj ketu , por vendosa te shpreh mendimin tim , dhe ai eshte se jam Indiferent , pasi momentalisht nuk verehen aspak aktivitetet e partive te ndryshme ne Kosove , ndoshta jam gabim dhe mund te replikohet mendimi im , mirepo ceshtja per statusin e Kosoves pak sa i ka zhytyr partit politike dhe me e rendesishme eshte Zgjedhja e Statusit Te Kosoves , gjithashtu mendoj se ne keto zgjedhje shumica e qytetareve do te bojkotojne zgjedhjet. Jam vertet kurioz ti lexoj mendimet e atyre(Kosovareve)  qe do te bojkotojne zgjedhjet , qe ti lexoj komentet e tyre , pra i kisha lut qe ata qe do te bojkotojne keto zgjedhjet po paten mundesi te komentojne ate ketu , do te jet vertet interesante te shikojme pikpamjet e vet qytetareve , pasi ne nuk jetojme atje dhe nuk i njohim rethanat aq mire.
Gjith te mirat.

RaPSouL

----------


## ylli_pr

Le te fitoj cila te doj dhe cili do kandidat. Vendet si ne ecin me recept te fuqive te medha. Te gjitha do te jene te mira dhe do te kene sukses nese ne Shqiptaret do te jemi te renditur mire ka identiteti jone europian. Per ndryshe koka qe perplaset per muri eshte e destinuar per thyerje. Nuk eshte patriotike dhe as fetare te mbetesh me shekuj ne roberi. Europa nuk lejon trup me mendim te huaj ashtu siq nuk lejon askush tjeter, per shembull Azia Izraelin.
Kjo tash me po shihet se eshte keshtu. Qfar te bejm ne qe i takojm ketij brezi, ta shtijm koken ne thes e te bejme keshe nuk po e shohim Arushen tuj na hanger per ***** , e ne kete menyre ta vazhdojm roberin apo te hapim syte. Nese jo ne kete do e bejne brezat qe vijne. Ajo qka mbetet eshte vuajtja, per gjithe kohen sa jemi keshtu.

----------


## Llapi

Albo 
e paske komplikue punen pak me duket 
kur dihej qe me pare qe sisa parti te vogla ose jane shkri ose kan ber koalicion me ndonji parti
keshtu per shembull perse te votohet siq i ke radhit ti:

PDK - Partia Demokratike e Kosovës

LPK - Lëvizja Popullore e Kosovës

PLK - Partia Liberale e Kosovës

PSDK - Partia Social Demokrate e Kosovës

ADK - Alternativa Demokratike e Kosovës

Kur keto dihet qe do te konkuroin me emrin e PDK-se 
pra keto parti eshte dasht ti shenoish vetem me PDK e jo te krijosh huti tek disa nese nuk jan te informuar

ose ti njoftosh se  me PDK-ne kane ber  koalicion ose jan shkri ne PDK  keto parti


LPK - Lëvizja Popullore e Kosovës

PLK - Partia Liberale e Kosovës

PSDK - Partia Social Demokrate e Kosovës

ADK - Alternativa Demokratike e Kosovës

----------


## Llapi

Vota ime shkon per PDK-ne 
Ne listen per deputet e kshilltar te PDK-se jan kandidatet edhe nga keto 
Parti


LPK 

PLK 

ADK 

PSDK

----------


## tullumi

Unë do te votoj per PDK,

----------


## geezer

ni numer i madh qe  kan votuar me heret per  LDK tani per Aleancen  e re  fitore 99,99 % Behxhet Pacolli   ose  *BUXHETI i kosoves*

----------


## double_md

me thene te drejten spara me ineresojne shume zgjedhjet sepse nuk kam per te votura se jam shqiptar........
AS QE ME İNTERESON FARE!!!!

----------


## babadimri

do te votoj per Partine demokratike te Kosoves

----------


## alibaba

Bojkot..............

----------


## Tal Aga

sa i përket sondazhit, unë nuk kam të drejtë votimi në Kosovë.

----------


## bili99

Po te isha nga Kosova  do te votoja kandidatin dhe jo partine......nese duhet patjeter te zgjidhja partine  sigurisht  per mandatin    e pare   dhe te dyte bile  per  PDK-ne...jane    bashkeluftaret e Kryekomandantit  ,Heroit  Kombetar  Adem Jasharit , dhe bashkluftare te shume  deshmorve te  kombit, jane djemt e sakrifices sublime,jane djemt qe ia falen   de fakto jeten Kosoves  dhe kjo s'diskutohet  bashke me AAK-ne , eshte pune tjeter  qe mbeten gjalle   shpetuan   per vehte dhe per Kosoven...Pastaj vijne te tjeret  , keshtu eshte me drejtesi   dhe kur jemi ne pyetje ne shqiptaret s'dihet,  prape do them se parimisht    kandidatin,per arsye se ai qe eshte i ndershem  dhe e do ardhmerine e   femijve te vet ,ardhmerine e  Kosoves  nuk ka lidhje  edhe shume ne c'parti eshte...
Me fat zgjidhjet...le te fitojne   kandidatet me te mire   nga cdo parti  dhe le te punojne  per nje qellim   dhe nje interes  te perbashket-- Kosoven.
Me fat zgjidhjet....Me Fat  pavarsia  e Kosoves.

Pasi nuk jam nga Kosova  dhe ne Kosove...votova ketu ne Forum....dhe thoni se s'ben forumi..ja edhe nje mundesi  lirije  shprehje dhe adhurimi  te lire dhe nje vote  "e fshehte"..mos te them per ke votova...ju e mirrni vesht jeni aq te zgjuar.

----------


## FcBrC

votoj per LDD

----------


## Nice_Boy

Kete here vota ime do shkoj per Nexhat Dacin.. (LDD)

----------


## Beni-usa

Pa Dr. Rugoven nuk kan hijeshi e as kuptim keto zgjedhje keshtu qe as qe do te votoj, le te 
fitoj kush te fitoj.

----------


## Aerial

Me ne fund, edhe Kosova me sistem zgjedhor me lista te hapura. Ky eshte nje fillim i mire, ngase qytetaret do t'kene mundesi te zgjedhin personin qe do votojne per delegat ne Kuvend Komunal, duke bere nje tick ne numrin perkates te propozuarit, si dhe do te kene nje liste prej x emrave per kryetar komune. Kurse per delegat te Kosoves, do te kene te drejte te zgjedhin partine qe do t'votojne si dhe prej 1 deri ne 10 emra qe ata zgjedhin, me kusht qe te jene ne partine qe kane zgjedhur per te votuar.

Urojme qe t'mos kete manipulime dhe parregullsi (edhe pse veshire se mund t'mos kete, pasi qe jane te panumerta sherbimet e partive/institiocioneve kombetare e nderkombetare qe veprojne vetem per zgjedhje) si dhe urojme qe kto zgjedhje te sjellin rezultat. 

Ajo qe eshte e sigurte eshte se tani jemi me lista te hapura, dhe nese kta qe zgjedhen nuk punojne si duhet, heren tjeter nuk do t'kene nderin e te ulurit ne karrike. Poashtu, do te verehet nje freskim i institucioneve tona me emra dhe moshe te re, te cilet shpresojme se do sjellin nje fryme me dinamike ne pune.

Personalisht, kam emrat e mi per te tri fletvotimet, te cilet vijne nga parti te ndryshme. Per kete arsye ky sistem zgjedhor eshte me i miri.

----------


## Exha

Vota siç është e shenjtë, ashtu është edhe e fshehtë. Nuk bënë ta dinë të gjithë se për kend  do të votoj. Me siguri për ata që i simpatizoj dhe i dua. Për shokët e mi të luftës...

----------


## Qendi

*Me Cene Se Nuk Kam Te Drejte Te Votoj , Mendoj Qe AKR (Aleanca Kosova E Re ) Do Te Fitoj Mirpo Nuk perjashtohet Mundesi  Qe Te Fitoj Edhe PDK(Partia Demokratike E Kosoves) Ndersa LDK(Lidhja Demokratike E Kosoves) Pas Ndarjes Nuk Do Fitoj Aq Shume Vota.
Mendimi Im!!!!!
Me Respekt QENDI.*

----------


## alibaba

Sistemi me lista të hapura ka përparësi, ngase qytetarët nuk do të votojnë për bandën e hajdutëve, por do të votojnë direkt për hajdutin i cili u pëlqen më shumë.

----------

